# MDMA identification.



## Fazz (Feb 15, 2011)

ok , so I acquired some mdma ..
it LOOKS amazing ..

but it smells like black licorice .. (which Ive heard is good)

I do think ill be doing any until i get a proper test kit .
(im worried about PMA)

but I'm just curious if this sounds legit ?



Oral MDMA Dosages
Threshold30 mg Light40 - 75 mg Common (small or sensitive people)60 - 90 mg Common (most people)75 - 125 mg Common (large or less sensitive people)110 - 150 mg Strong150 - 200 mg Heavy200 + mg

Oral MDA Dosages
Threshold30 - 50 mg Common for small or sensitive people75 - 100 mg Common for most people100 - 150 mg Common for large or unsensitive people130 - 170 mg Required by few (side effects increase)170 + mg

"
Pure PMA is a white powder, but forms found on the street can also be somewhat beige, pink, or yellowish. Recently is has been found most frequently in pressed pill form sold as MDMA (ecstasy). There is very little available information about safe recreational dosages for PMA. Doses as low as 60 mg can cause significant and alarming increase in blood pressure, body temperature and pulse. The most concerning aspect of this is that if PMA is sold as ecstasy, some people will take multiple pills, increasing chances of a PMA overdose signific "

Erowid ^^^


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2011)

ummm...
I have NEVER seen any form of MDMA look like that.

I have gotten "sass" or MDA that looks kind of like that.
it looked more like this...







that shit looks like a weird hybrid between slightly impure n,n-dmt and MDA

molly or pure MDMA should look like this.
EVERYTIME i have obtained molly. it looks JUST like this.
with NO odor. and if it does, it has a musky, tree saap type smell.






Click here For Link If Image doesn't appear

its more flaky then a powder.

"if it sticks. it aint legit"


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2011)

just simply give a little bit a try.

a layer enough to cover the surface of a quarter should do the trick

if that shit is legit. you will feel effects in about an hour after ingestion.


----------



## Fazz (Feb 15, 2011)

what do you mean by "stick" there are little rocks ..
I've always seen the brown as good stuff , I had pure white .. but it was bunk .

I did some research , and I think it might be "sass" .

I guess what your saying is a test kit is needed for sure eh ?

major differences between MDA vs MDMA ??


----------



## Fazz (Feb 15, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> just simply give a little bit a try.
> 
> a layer enough to cover the surface of a quarter should do the trick
> 
> if that shit is legit. you will feel effects in about an hour after ingestion.



lol , I know it will do SOMETHING ..
my source is amazing ..

but I dont want to say , do PMA or MDA , when Im thinking Im getting MDMA .
comprende  ??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 15, 2011)

test kit is the best thing. yes.

but mda effects are very similar to MDMA.
most don't even notice the difference in effects.

the only thing that is different is that MDA effects:
-lasts a lot longer
-A LOT more psychedelic or "trippier"
-more visuals
-and a few more things but these arnt as apparent


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Feb 15, 2011)

That shit is FIRE son!!! I had some at a Fest last year. I havent seen it since...but I'm all over it as soon as I do this summer!!!


----------



## Fazz (Feb 15, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> test kit is the best thing. yes.
> 
> but mda effects are very similar to MDMA.
> most don't even notice the difference in effects.
> ...



yaaa I heard theres "slight" visuals , but didnt want to sound like a tard ..

how intense is the visuals ??
how much longer :\ ..

rolls always lasted like 2-6 hours for me .
and mdma never hit me as hard .

I was SUPPOSED to have a test kit by now , but the place I ordered it at is slacking hard .


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 15, 2011)

I've always wanted to try MDA, but i pretty much like to try it ALL


----------



## Fazz (Feb 15, 2011)

DarthD3vl said:


> I've always wanted to try MDA, but i pretty much like to try it ALL


lool .
yaa I know a lot of people like that .
I just dont want to trip out for too long ..

I'm more of a opiate guy .
good feelings , not into "trippy" shit lol .


----------



## DarthD3vl (Feb 15, 2011)

I love me some opiates to.


----------



## troythepooh14 (Feb 16, 2011)

idk but looks greatttttt


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 16, 2011)

Fazz said:


> yaaa I heard theres "slight" visuals , but didnt want to sound like a tard ..
> 
> how intense is the visuals ??
> how much longer :\ ..
> ...


the visuals are mild. very pleasant.
and when I say last longer. it all depends on the dose.
and it isnt much longer.

you are prolly gunna have to do some fucking around with the dose until you find a good one.

hopefully itll be 2-3 tenths of a gram to feel the awesome effects. 

but duration can be from 2-6 hours. just like rolls.
its the peak that last longer.



Fazz said:


> lool .
> yaa I know a lot of people like that .
> I just dont want to trip out for too long ..
> 
> ...


haha. sounds like me a few years ago until i smoked DMT for the first time...

dont worry about its trippy properties if you are worried about that.
its only SLIGHTLY more psychedelic. and like i said.
the more you dose. the more these become apparent.

but if you take your normal dose. itll be just pure bliss.
there wont be ANY unwanted feelings.

MDA and MDMA....there are NO bad feelings. even if you tried.


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 16, 2011)

mda is what labs start off with to make mdma. also all the shit ive gotten varied from a white crystaline powder looking like coke to a light brown. i personally dont like it anymore cause for some reason my body reacts to it like meth without the euphoria. im just tweaked as fuck. ive never seen anything that was that dark or chunky. kinda looks wet to me. how much is there anyway?


----------



## hoss12781 (Feb 16, 2011)

it is sass, essentially a building block for making quality MDMA synthesized from sassafras root. While not proper MDMA it will rock your socks, but the comedown is kinda rugged.


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 16, 2011)

ouch, i just read this on it, this is why i dont buy unknown drugs:

The root of the plant *Sassafras albidum* contains *safrole*, which converts naturally, in the liver, into *MDA*. Sassafras - old time root beer! It is no longer available as food or drink. The root of this plant is sold, as well as fresh root essential oil (which should be potent).
*Contraindications: Safrole is toxic to liver (avoid repeated use). Increases incidence of tumors in laboratory animals. Excessive doses may cause vomiting, shock, aphasia, and death by central paralysis of respiration.


*


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 16, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> mda is what labs start off with to make mdma. also all the shit ive gotten varied from a white crystaline powder looking like coke to a light brown. i personally dont like it anymore cause for some reason my body reacts to it like meth without the euphoria. im just tweaked as fuck. ive never seen anything that was that dark or chunky. kinda looks wet to me. how much is there anyway?


 sounds like you got a shitty molly connection.
sounds like he cuts it with amphetamine or coke.
keep in mind. coke is MUCH cheaper. so its great to cut it with...fuckers.

pure molly or mdma. once you see what it truly looks like, you will never forget.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 16, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> ouch, i just read this on it, this is why i dont buy unknown drugs:
> 
> The root of the plant *Sassafras albidum* contains *safrole*, which converts naturally, in the liver, into *MDA*. Sassafras - old time root beer! It is no longer available as food or drink. The root of this plant is sold, as well as fresh root essential oil (which should be potent).
> *Contraindications: Safrole is toxic to liver (avoid repeated use). Increases incidence of tumors in laboratory animals. Excessive doses may cause vomiting, shock, aphasia, and death by central paralysis of respiration.
> ...


+rep!!!!

that is such a good piece of information.

no wonder they continued to refine it into MDMA.

thank you chemist that save me from puking, shock, aphasia, AND DEATH!!!!


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.clearwhitelight.org/hatter/dma.htm


----------



## shadowdarker (Feb 16, 2011)

now im no expert but i have hammered my body with mind bending drugs and that looks just like the mdma i buy in england and it can be very trippy and oppiate at the same time ive found myself sat in the corner of a room for 6 hrs not being able to move and tripping my tits off just laughing at everything id suggest a gram of decent coke and a good gram of that mix the 2 and have a good snort hard hitting if u can handle it.


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 16, 2011)

^this seems a bit dangerous


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> the visuals are mild. very pleasant.
> and when I say last longer. it all depends on the dose.
> and it isnt much longer.
> 
> ...


I echo this statement ...
Also, if it smells like licorice ... that is an excellent sign ... 
You got wacks of this stuff ... so just take your time ...
Start with a small dose ... as per BBQ's suggestion .... and slowly dabb till you get where you want to be.
Once you get there .... you will take some more .... cause that is how it rolls .... with good molly.

The duration of your experience will let you determine if it is MDMA or MDA .... the structure .... as mentioned before 
depends on the chemicals used ... and the refinement of the process. I have seen this compound in _many hues/different textures_. 

Enjoy and let us know how it was.

hughesresearch
Thank you for bringing in that link on MDA ... I learned something today about the liver.


----------



## Fazz (Feb 16, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I echo this statement ...
> Also, if it smells like licorice ... that is an excellent sign ...
> You got wacks of this stuff ... so just take your time ...
> Start with a small dose ... as per BBQ's suggestion .... and slowly dabb till you get where you want to be.
> ...



lol yaaa .
I learned some stuff too =p .
soo I heard the dose of MDMA should be 100-125mg . 
yet mda is 200-300mg (guy said 2-3 tenths of a gram) .

that is a difference right there .
its the difference between a moderate dose in MDA or a strong dose of MDMA ..

fmmmll ..

at least it looks sexy as fuck .
Im going to the head shop to see if they have my test kit .
if not Ill shove some in some capsules and wait it out .

my friends call me "sketch" so I dont want to freak out , or they will make fun of me some more =p . 
ill never live it down lol .


----------



## Fazz (Feb 16, 2011)

shadowdarker said:


> now im no expert but i have hammered my body with mind bending drugs and that looks just like the mdma i buy in england and it can be very trippy and oppiate at the same time ive found myself sat in the corner of a room for 6 hrs not being able to move and tripping my tits off just laughing at everything id suggest a gram of decent coke and a good gram of that mix the 2 and have a good snort hard hitting if u can handle it.


DAMN BRO !!
A GRAM of MDMA !?!

like .. a g of white .. alright ..
but theres only 1 person I know that did more .

guy did a half ball of MDMA .. (who knows what it was cut with)
but I left , I thought he was going to die .. 
he was FUUCCKKEDDD .
O___O .

your now at 2nd most lol .

I never did more than .3-.5


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Feb 16, 2011)

200-300 mgs by the end of you roll bro.

i have never dosed more than 150 mgs at a time.
and 150 is when I have a high tolerance.

like me and Puffer said...
take it slow.

take dips. take keys.

trust me...you'll remember how much you did for the next time.


----------



## Fazz (Feb 16, 2011)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> 200-300 mgs by the end of you roll bro.
> 
> i have never dosed more than 150 mgs at a time.
> and 150 is when I have a high tolerance.
> ...



ohhh !!
noow I get you ..
yaaa they will be 100mg caps ..

Ill probably only do 1 in the day to start ..

and next time if I feel risque , ill take 2 at different times ..
sorry , totally misunderstood .

that crazy part of my life is gone .
and the stuff I had wasnt nearly as pure . 
pure as in uncut (not biproducts) .

I really appreciated all your imput heartless as well as everyone else .
if I get the test kit . ill post results .
ill probably post some pics of the caps ..
im so proud <3 ..
as buddy said "this shit looks like some fire" .


----------



## hughesresearch (Feb 16, 2011)

when i used the stuff id take .3-.75 depending on how crazy i felt. the guy i bought it from had taken 2g's before. i saw him the next day at work...he didnt look too good, was quite pale. he started making me worry cause he had been taking it so much at the time i thought he might kill himself. luckily his connect got arrested. he was arrested for domestic violence not drugs. but i believe that saved my buddys life. now as far as coke.......i have done a ball of damn good shit in a night, but was dry heaving in the toilet half the time and i couldnt piss for anything.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 16, 2011)

> ohhh !!
> noow I get you ..
> yaaa they will be 100mg caps ..
> 
> ...


Dear brother ... start with 100mg cap ....
(wait 30 mins)
to see how _reactive_ your stock is .... then take small 
amounts ...'key .... bumps etc'
to get you where you want to be.

This way you dose safe ... and get high.
(pay attention how much you took and you will have a base line)

Hope this makes sense.
Nice and slow to get where you want to be.
Then do a _bump/key to plateau_ there.



Going from one cap to two .... at different times .... is not the correct way to do it.
Two caps of good stuff will make you throw up .... that is normal .... and the 
hight you get after ... the best.

Get there slowly = no throwing up.


----------



## Fazz (Feb 16, 2011)

hughesresearch said:


> when i used the stuff id take .3-.75 depending on how crazy i felt. the guy i bought it from had taken 2g's before. i saw him the next day at work...he didnt look too good, was quite pale. he started making me worry cause he had been taking it so much at the time i thought he might kill himself. luckily his connect got arrested. he was arrested for domestic violence not drugs. but i believe that saved my buddys life. now as far as coke.......i have done a ball of damn good shit in a night, but was dry heaving in the toilet half the time and i couldnt piss for anything.


yaa thats totally how I felt when my buddy did it .
im glad it wasnt on drug charges , I dont like when people get them .



Puffer Fish said:


> Dear brother ... start with 100mg cap ....
> (wait 30 mins)
> to see how it reactive your stock is .... then take small
> amounts ...'key .... bumps etc'
> ...


AH HUH !!!
seeee .
I actually WOULDNT have thought of that ..

I do have my own caps + .00 ..
would it be ok to make a dose of .02 -.03 ,
I dont like snorting this stuff .

only white / opiates , mind you . thats been a while too ..

ALSO !!!

I couldnt get my test kit BUT , buddy said he will do it for me  ..
fucking BAM !!

so I should have a positive id for you guys by 3pm tomorrow  .


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 16, 2011)

> I do have my own caps + .00 ..
> would it be ok to make a dose of .02 -.03 ,
> I dont like snorting this stuff .


Ya that is not a problem ... that stuff burns like hell insufflated.
So eat the initial dose (100 mg) wait ... for 30-45 min .... see how you feel.
And take small amounts to get to that perfect place ... elevating your trip.

Testing your stuff is always the smartest thing to do ... hats off to that.


----------



## FamilyFarmer (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn, You guys are making me jones...Being "head of Household" I cant just look to score this shit. Hitting up my first gathering in April...It is so fuckin on...


----------



## first be (Feb 17, 2011)

The duration of your experience will let you determine if it is MDMA or MDA the structure .as mentioned before depends on the chemicals used . and the refinement of the process. I have seen this compound in _many hues/different textures_.


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 17, 2011)

Is there an echo in here ??

'_'

You have a big chunk of mdma crystal/rock .... opaque ... in different hues.
(recipe dependant)
Then you crush that stuff ... your technique in this
produces the desired texture of the material.

so I have read ...


----------



## Fazz (Feb 17, 2011)

first be said:


> The duration of your experience will let you determine if it is MDMA or MDA the structure .as mentioned before depends on the chemicals used . and the refinement of the process. I have seen this compound in _many hues/different textures_.


yaaa ,
well lets just say ..
hmm this feels like , mdma , cut with 2ci (for some fucked up reason)
I dont want 2ci .. hence why Im doing the testing ..
which is in ONE hour !!
PUMPED .

"testing complete , this is brown sugar , LOL"


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 17, 2011)

Nicely nice ... good to roll !!


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 17, 2011)

You got sold brown sugar!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fazz said:


> yaaa ,
> well lets just say ..
> hmm this feels like , mdma , cut with 2ci (for some fucked up reason)
> I dont want 2ci .. hence why Im doing the testing ..
> ...


Dude, No! 

Don't tell me you got juke by brown sugar


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2011)

But um hey, wait up!

Brown sugar doesn't smell like black licorice


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> But um hey, wait up!
> 
> Brown sugar doesn't smell like black licorice


you would think youd give it a little taste just to verify??


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sure he's trying to pull are legs. That looks like some dank mdma rocks


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 17, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm sure he's trying to pull are legs. That looks like some dank mdma rocks


why does it look wet then?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fazz said:


> ok , so I acquired some mdma ..
> it LOOKS amazing ..
> 
> but it smells like black licorice .. (which Ive heard is good)
> ...


In some regions a few years ago... PMA was prevalent... but its very rarely seen around the United States... a little above the suggested dose can cause a massive heart attack or stroke!


----------



## Fazz (Feb 18, 2011)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> In some regions a few years ago... PMA was prevalent... but its very rarely seen around the United States... a little above the suggested dose can cause a massive heart attack or stroke!


exactly why im freaked out lol .


----------



## Fazz (Feb 18, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> you would think youd give it a little taste just to verify??


LOOOOL !!!!!
oh man .. 
your TOO funny .



ndangerspecimen101 said:


> I'm sure he's trying to pull are legs. That looks like some dank mdma rocks


noo I didnt get jipped for brown sugar ..
Ive seen my fair share =p .

I just made this thread because I was more adventurous back in the day ..
and by that I mean stupid .. 

I would do a crazy dose and not give a fuck .

now however I do ..


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2011)

so its been over 24 hours, you get the results of that test that? i'm sure i'm not the only one sitting here waiting to see them...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 18, 2011)

I love your thread ... just eat that thing !!

We are eager to read your eloquent report


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 18, 2011)

Puffer Fish said:


> I love your thread ... just eat that thing !!
> 
> We are eager to read your eloquent report


 lol.. true that.. i've never had the pleasure of doing molly.. and this thread just has me drolling, can't wait for a full on report..


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I should be buying an eight of molly today


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 18, 2011)

KillerBudz1 said:


> I should be buying an eight of molly today


You _should_ be getting a lot of stuff but I see no reports !


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Well got 5grams of methtlone i ordered yesterday. Want a report?  i should be getting my 5mmda and mxe today


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 18, 2011)

I am actually interested about your experience with Methoxetamine ... that will be interesting to read.
But I am not sure if your study will help me as you have no experience with K ... and I need to 
understand relationship across dosage range bwn the two.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dont worry. I will also be buying a gram of special k when i get my tax return money in a week or so


----------



## Puffer Fish (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL brother I am not worried ... as I am curious about your experience in every way.
But an experience ... is not a study .... I study chemicals.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Im dying from suspence. Im pumped to rail some mxe.

Back to topic get those results posted! Im curious and curiouser


----------

